# 120 acre farm for lease {7-9-11 leased}



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

120 acres in Adair county Oklahoma $250.00 @ month.


We have a farm and small mobile home to lease about 15 miles from Stilwell Oklahoma and 3 miles from the Arkansas state line. The hunting rights will be included with the lease. The trailer is furnished,a deep freeze and washing machine go along with it.

This is where We have lived when We go to the farm from Tx. The land has fencing to hold goats (9 strand electric 12 1/2 gauge) but needs to have about another mile of fencing to complete the west side. There is a GREAT garden area that has had chicken litter put on it that hasent been gardened in a couple of years. 

What We want is a permanent person who wants to be able to raise what they eat and be secluded. Down side to this area is the lack of good jobs, up side is hunting and raising Your own food. We have had this place leased for hunting only for 800.00 a year and that will end and all hunting rights go with the farm lease.

If this sounds like what You need please email Us with Your information and I will call and discuss further and answer questions. Since We are in Tx further showing of the farm will be done only with seriously interested parties.

Email: [email protected]

I will cross post to other forums


----------



## lewisstafford (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello sir my name is Lewis Stafford and i currently live in keene tx.I believe what you are asking for is exactly what my wife,children, and I are looking for.My phone #(214) 598-9264 i would like to discuss the matter w/ you thank you and God bless!


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

We are on the way to the farm to show it. Should this fall through I will be in touch with You.

Thanks for Your interest.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

IS this taken? Had a family ask me today about places in OK.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

The place was leased just this week. I got back home from signing papers about 30 minuits ago.

Thanks to all who were interested and a special thanks to Stacy!!


----------

